# Puppy runs away crying from dogs at dog park >help PLEASE<



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

I took my rocky (14weeks 14lbs) to the small dog side of a dog park. And it turned out horrible for him to experience. There was only one dog there to begin with (small white puddle) and he was calm, but not playing with the other dog. Then three other larger puppy breeds showed up that had high energy. Well once they started to play and chase each other, my dog got *anti-social* and he tucked his tail under. When they went near him to play he *ran away* from them *crying* and *very scared*. I really need him to learn to play with the other dogs and get over his fear quick. Im not sure what to do when it happened. I thought his fear would pass but he is still having problems. BTW its his first time at the dog park.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

There is being so concerned about socialization that you take less guard against communicable diseases, then there's being so unguarded that it benefits neither sociability and protection against communicable diseases. The dog park for a pup is such a place. 

Your dog is not too old to be enrolled in a puppy school, where he can socialize and play with pups his own size and age. It's also a great place to have your question answered by a certified dog trainer.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes, as CB said, go to some puppy classes where the dogs are under more control and there are fewer of them. Your dog was probably scared out of his wits to have these huge dogs barreling down on him  He's still very young and not ready for everything yet


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Exposing your pup to fearful situations is a recipe for disaster. If you force your pup Into situtions where it's fearful could lead to aggression. 

Take Curbs advice and enroll the pup in PuppyK where it can be socialized under controlled conditions.


----------



## LucyGoosy (Mar 19, 2008)

My Australian Shepherd puppy Heidi started out like that. She was afraid of every dog, even small puppies, other than my adult Lucy--odd that she was never afraid of her. I enrolled her in a puppy class and she was too afraid to play with the other puppies, but she watched them play and sniffed a couple of the quieter ones. She didn't really participate in the "social hour" part of the class and the instructor thought that was just fine. Nothing was pushed on her. That was enough for her at the time. 

I've continued to take her along to watch Lucy do her agility classes and Heidi is coming around quite nicely. She has matured and not afraid of other dogs unless they behave crazy or are aggressive towards her. Most of this progress has been made just by her watching what the other dogs are doing and having brief moments with the known friendly ones where they just say hi and that's about it. It seems like just being in the same room with them and finding out they aren't going to run and attack her has done wonders.

Heidi continued to be afraid of other dogs up until around 5-6 months old. Then, it was like a switch was flipped on and she was suddenly much more confident. 

I totally agree with not forcing the issue. Let your puppy find out that it's safe to be nearby with no pressure to actually meet or play with the puppies or dogs until she shows interest. 

A puppy class is a great idea, but don't put her in a situation where the confident puppies are chasing her around or making her hide under a chair. Even though there will be an instructor there, it's still your ultimate responsibility to make sure your puppy is safe and comfortable--if she thinks she can't count on you, then she may start becoming aggressive towards others when she feels threatened.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I tell people to understand a puppy's feelings they should go to a polish tavern and lay down on the floor about 1:00 in the morning while a lot of drunk people are dancing the polka all around them. Might be kinda scary with all that stomping around your head.


----------



## unclearthur (Dec 8, 2008)

Its important to avoid bad experiences (ie getting bitten or really roughed up) but otherwise make sure you yourself are calm (he wont be if you aren't) and let him get exposed to the other dogs. Once he realizes these dogs are coming over to smell him, not eat him, he will settle down. Stay very close in case any any strange dog gets too rough but be calm.

Having said that its probably easier for him to meet dogs one at a time on dog walks then at the park, where you can get a lot of excited dogs. Also, may be easier with larger dogs who may be calmer around him than those little yappy things.


----------

